# 2006 GTO MAP sensor reads low



## CharleyT (Aug 4, 2013)

My MAP sensor a reads in the 0-15ish range. Instead of showing 100 kpa at prestart, it shows 10 kpa. I tried a new sensor and it did the same thing. Any ideas? I'm about to get Hptuners and want to make sure this resolved first. 
Thanks! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That is very odd seeing your replaced the sensor. It's definitely electronics and nothing caused by the engine. Where are you seeing the data for kPa? If you're using a handhed it may be a glitch in the that.


----------



## CharleyT (Aug 4, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> That is very odd seeing your replaced the sensor. It's definitely electronics and nothing caused by the engine. Where are you seeing the data for kPa? If you're using a handhed it may be a glitch in the that.


Well... I'm an idiot! Yes, reading it on a Diablo Trinity, and I'm reading psi, not Kpa! Sorry about the confusion. And it's reading approx. 14.85psi, when I first turn on the key. And it moves lower with throttle up requests. 

But, the system keeps throwing P0106 - MAP/Barometric Pressure Circuit Range/Performance Problem.

Update. Was going to try to run the car in closed loop by disconnecting the throttle body connector. When I do that, the car starts, revs to 800rpm (there abouts), then dies. So now I'm even more stumped. Guess it's time to hit the books (and web) this weekend to see why the thing is acting up.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It won't run right with the TB disconnected. If you can switch to kPa as it has more definition. On a car that's not running with the key on the MAP readings should not change with throttle position as there is no air demand on the plenum. It would be nice if when you got HPT you could post a log to see what's going on.


----------



## CharleyT (Aug 4, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> It won't run right with the TB disconnected. If you can switch to kPa as it has more definition. On a car that's not running with the key on the MAP readings should not change with throttle position as there is no air demand on the plenum. It would be nice if when you got HPT you could post a log to see what's going on.


You guys always rock! It doesn't change, until the engine is running. I'll have to see if Diablo has a way to monitor as Kpa and post results if possible.

We're ordering HPT in two weeks.  I was trying to clear all the codes before I got it, but sounds like I need it to clear this one up. I'll post a log as soon as we have HPT and can run a test.


----------



## CharleyT (Aug 4, 2013)

*Here comes the Logs! *NOT* Need help. hehe*

I started with a tune based on a file from the HPTuner repository. I'm still getting a P0106 MAP/Barometric Pressure Range/Performance DTC, but the car is idling better. The gas mileage has plunged down to 8-12 from 15-18, so I assume the current tune is too rich. I'm still doing a lot of reading to learn what I'm doing. hehe

Not sure how to attach log files, or the tune. It appears those file types are not available for me to upload. Is there a better way to get them on here?


----------



## CharleyT (Aug 4, 2013)

*And new here's something we hope you really like!*

Hey stupid. Why not just share the files via public dropbox links?

I'm a little slow on the uptake sometimes. hehe

Here are links to the files:
Log 1:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ytsvodr2ewfizoq/11092013_1.hpl

Log 2:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/uw916udjb78cv3o/11092013_2.hpl

Current HPTuners Tune File
https://www.dropbox.com/s/coy8fhhfw6z8xuu/AdjCylVolAdjIdleMafAdjMoreAdjIdle.hpt


----------

